# LouisianaMudPlayas New Mud Video-HLORP



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys im new to this forum so I thought my first post would be our new video from Highlifter Park. Hope Yall like it and tell me what yall think. Thanks for watching and go check out my other videos. Glad to be a new member!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy_bpqpldLk&list=UUnHwFdqU6Bu1kn3FLZimr2g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice vid, man I'd love to come ride with yall, maybe one day I'll make it to LA...

What lifts are on the Gades? I bought one not even quite a month ago and been wanting to lift it but also wanting people's opinions about different lifts before I just buy one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Little video tip, if you hit "share" and copy the little short link, and paste it in here, the forum will automatically embed the video for you. I copied it into your post for you. 

Again, Welcome!!!! :rockn:


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Little video tip, if you hit "share" and copy the little short link, and paste it in here, the forum will automatically embed the video for you. I copied it into your post for you.
> 
> Again, Welcome!!!! :rockn:


Thanks for the tip! Thats pretty cool! Im used to Highlifter! Ill be sure to do it next time!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Very nice vid, man I'd love to come ride with yall, maybe one day I'll make it to LA...
> 
> What lifts are on the Gades? I bought one not even quite a month ago and been wanting to lift it but also wanting people's opinions about different lifts before I just buy one.


Thanks man! Whenever you want to come, come on and let me know!

The first yellow gade im not sure. It has 31s so im guessing prolly a 2inch. The second yellow gade has a 6 inch on 31s. And the white gade has a 1 1/2 inch lift with 31s.


----------

